# Williamsburg  4th of July week 2019  and beyond



## DRIless (Jun 6, 2019)

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 28June and/or 29June 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*Wyndham Patriots' Place Resort* 1BR4 3 July 2019 week for $700

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 5, 6, and/or 7 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 12, 13, and/or 14 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 19, 20, and/or 21 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee


----------



## DRIless (Jun 7, 2019)

NOTE
*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* fee goes up to $30 for the week starting AFTER the week of the 4th of July.


----------



## DRIless (Jun 8, 2019)

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 29 June 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*The Colonies of Williamsburg Resort* 2BR6 29 June 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*Wyndham Patriots' Place Resort* 1BR4 3 July 2019 week for $700

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 5, 6, and/or 7 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 12, 13, and/or 14 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 19, 20, and/or 21 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee


----------



## DRIless (Jun 13, 2019)

*The Historic Powhatan Resort *2BR6 14, 15 and/or 16 June 2019 week for $800
*
Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 29 June 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*The Colonies of Williamsburg Resort* 2BR6 29 June 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6   6 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 12, 13, and/or 14 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 19, 20, and/or 21 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 26, 27, and/or 28 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*...............*


----------



## DRIless (Jun 16, 2019)

*The Historic Powhatan Resort *2BR6 21, 22 and/or 23 June 2019 week for $800
*
Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 29 June 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*The Colonies of Williamsburg Resort* 2BR6 29 June 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 6 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 12 or 13 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 19, 20, and/or 21 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 26, 27, and/or 28 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*King's Creek Plantation*  2BR6 1 August 2019 week for $800


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 18, 2019)

From now until the rest of the year, what dates do you have checking in Friday night (leaving after work) and checking out Sunday morning or afternoon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRIless (Jun 18, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> From now until the rest of the year, what dates do you have checking in Friday night (leaving after work) and checking out Sunday morning or afternoon?  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I already answered your PM with the same question sent 9-minutes prior to this post.  I'm sorry, I can't spend hours, looking up every weekend for you at every resort for a two night weekend rental. You've never even ever told me what size unit you need. The weekend you've asked for and the following weekend are the most demanded of the year in Williamsburg. I generally have good availability when you would expect it. If you have another date/size, I can check it.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 19, 2019)

Is the Williamsburg Plantation resort fee per person or one fee per stay?


----------



## DRIless (Jun 19, 2019)

csxjohn said:


> Is the Williamsburg Plantation resort fee per person or one fee per stay?


 A single flat fee per unit/stay.


----------



## DRIless (Jun 20, 2019)

UPDATED
*
The Historic Powhatan Resort *2BR6 21, 22 and/or 23 June 2019 week for $800
*
Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 29 June 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*The Colonies of Williamsburg Resort* 2BR6 29 June 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 12 or 13 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 19, 20, and/or 21 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 26, 27, and/or 28 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*King's Creek Plantation* 2BR6 1 August 2019 week for $800

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 2, 3, nd/or 4 August 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*The Colonies of Williamsburg Resort* 2BR6 3 August 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 20, 2019)

Very serious.  I understand if you get better offers.  I likely will be able to do 2 nights the weekend of June 28-June 30 or July 12-14.  I prefer colonies at Williamsburg, but can settle for Williamsburg plantation.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRIless (Jun 20, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Very serious.  I understand if you get better offers.  I likely will be able to do 2 nights the weekend of June 28-June 30 or July 12-14.  I prefer colonies at Williamsburg, but can settle for Williamsburg plantation.    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  These are not being offered 'nightly.'


----------



## DRIless (Jun 22, 2019)

UPDATED
*
The Historic Powhatan Resort *2BR6 23 June 2019 week for $800
*
The Colonies of Williamsburg Resort* 2BR6 29 June 2019 week for $800*
LAST 4th of July week
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*Wyndham Patriots' Place Resort* 1BR4 3 July 2019 week for $770

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 19 and/or 20 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 26, 27, and/or 28 July 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 3 and/or 4 August 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee


----------



## DRIless (Jun 27, 2019)

UPDATED

*The Historic Powhatan Resort *2BR6 28 June 2019 week for $800

*The Colonies of Williamsburg Resort* 2BR6 29 June 2019 week for $800*
*resort charges guest a $25 resort fee

*Wyndham Patriots' Place Resort* 1BR4 3 July 2019 week for $770

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 19 July 2019 week for $729*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*The Historic Powhatan Resort *2BR6 11Aug 2019 week for $800


----------



## DRIless (Jun 28, 2019)

UPDATED

Colonial Williamsburg is the place to be in July.

*Wyndham Patriots' Place Resort* 1BR4 3 July 2019 week for $770

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 20 July 2019 week for $777*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*The Historic Powhatan Resort* 2BR6 26 July 2019 week for $800

*The Historic Powhatan Resort *2BR6 11 or 12 August 2019 week for $800


----------



## DRIless (Jun 29, 2019)

UPDATED

Colonial Williamsburg is the place to be in July.

*The Historic Powhatan Resort* 2BR6 30 June 2019 week for $800

*Wyndham Patriots' Place Resort* 1BR4 3 July 2019 week for $770

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 20 July 2019 week for $777*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*The Historic Powhatan Resort* 2BR6 26 July 2019 week for $800

*The Historic Powhatan Resort *2BR6 11 or 12 August 2019 week for $800


----------



## DRIless (Jun 29, 2019)

LAST MINUTE 4th of JULY

*The Historic Powhatan Resort* 2BR6 30 June 2019 week for $800

*Wyndham Patriots' Place Resort* 1BR4 3 July 2019 week for $770


----------



## kardinal (Jun 29, 2019)

DRIless said:


> UPDATED
> 
> Colonial Williamsburg is the place to be in July.
> 
> ...


Interested in

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort*2BR6 20 July 2019 week for $777*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

Message me


----------



## DRIless (Jun 30, 2019)

UPDATED

Colonial Williamsburg is the place to be in July.

*The Historic Powhatan Resort* 2BR6 30 June 2019 week for $666

*Wyndham Patriots' Place Resort* 1BR4 3 July 2019 week for $700

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 1BR4 6 July 2019 week for $698*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 20 July 2019 week for $777*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*The Historic Powhatan Resort* 2BR6 26 July 2019 week for $800

*The Historic Powhatan Resort *2BR6 9, 10, and/or 11 August 2019 week for $800


----------



## DRIless (Jul 1, 2019)

UPDATED

Colonial Williamsburg is the place to be in July.

*The Historic Powhatan Resort* 2BR6 3 or 4 July 2019 week for $800

*Wyndham Patriots' Place Resort* 1BR4 3 July 2019 week for $700

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 1BR4 6 July 2019 week for $698*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 20 July 2019 week for $777*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 26, 27, and/or 28 July 2019 week for $777*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*The Historic Powhatan Resort* 2BR6 26 July 2019 week for $800

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 2, 3, and/or 4 August 2019 week for $777*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 9, 10, and/or 11 August 2019 week for $777*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee

*Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 16 August 2019 week for $777*
*resort charges guest a $30 resort fee


----------



## MikeInNY (Jul 4, 2019)

Good afternoon, is this still available?



DRIless said:


> *Williamsburg Plantation Resort* 2BR6 12, 13, and/or 14 July 2019 week for $800*
> *resort charges guest a $25 resort fee


----------



## MikeInNY (Jul 4, 2019)

Reading comprehension is important. I missed the updated posts   It appears 7/12 Plantation is gone.  Thanks anyway.


MikeInNY said:


> Good afternoon, is this still available?


----------

